# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  ★★★★★Discussion here>> Mcnpro Box version 3.5.4

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.5.3 ?* *New!! Hot !!*   SPD Read 8810 / 6531 bug fixedSPD new flash ICs addedCoolSand New flash ICs addedAndroid Read info function ImprovedAndroid wipe function ImprovedUpdate Main software to V3.5.3  *Upgrading from Previous Versions:* As   usual, Version 3.5.3 request install Suite version 2.1.6 at first,We   recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to   new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download   that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!    
Best Regards!  
Mcnbox Team

----------

